# Bows that have won Olympic medals



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Here is my picks-Williams and Wilbur (only woman to win with a glove) shot a hoyt-Pro medalist I believe. Darrell and Tomi both shot Hoyt TDs-Darrell with the first set of carbons. Luann Ryon shot a hoyt. FLUTE is the only man to win a olympic gold without a hoyt-he used an Eolla. Huish-23" avalon. Fairweather, Axis. The current guy-a Matrix with Korean limbs.

the Korean lady in 2000-WW The Korean lady in 04 Samick

I think the great Kim S N used an Eolla or EX yamaha

Cuddilhy shot Hoyt Axis

Magnus Peterson in 96 shot a Browning Olympian with a tox athenian sight

Williamson-Hoyt

Wunderle-Mathews Handle-Hoyt limbs

Rod White shot a universal in 96 with Sky limbs
Butch Shot Hoyt for both of his medals in the team

Darrell Shot Yamaha in 1988-Rick used Yamaha in prior shoots but was using a GM in 88 I believe

Denise Parker shot a GM in her bronze medal team effort. 

Escheev shot a GM as well I believe

Van Alten-Hoyt


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks Jim. Williams positively won with a Wing, some of the ones you listed I already had. Again, try to be as certain as possible rather than memory. I verified the ones I listed either from photos taken at the Olympics or ads the manufacturer had in magizines boasting about thier bow winning.

How do edit my post?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I can't be sure of the wing thing I KNOW that Williams endorsed Wing after he won the gold medal but I was fairly certain he used a Hoyt to win. I will ask Darrell Pace tonight when I see him at the JOAD club. The wing Williams used in the PAA was a near copy of the Hoyt BTW. If DP can't remember, Ann Hoyt most likely will and she lives near me as well. DP shot in the 72 trials, I have an old beat up 122CM face that was signed by all of those who shot in the 72 trials (It was owned by our club's founder the late George Helwig) Since DP shot next to williams I suspect he remembers.

I am going on memory I was seeing what I could recall.


----------



## marzo2 (Sep 20, 2004)

Soo-Nyung Kim in 1988 was shooting a Yamaha EX (Alpha EX??)

Jae-Hun Chung in 1992 was shooting a red TD4 +

Hiroshi Yamamoto in 1984 = Nishizawa and in 2004 a Yamaha 

Tomi Poikolainen in 1980 was shooting a Yamaha (model??)


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Victor Wunderle used a Mathews.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

silvies21 said:


> Victor Wunderle used a Mathews.


In 2000? No medal in 2004


Ok, there was an edit button for me on this message but not on the original one. I want to update the list if I can. Ideas?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

toxoph said:


> In 2000? No medal in 2004


good point, I think he was using a avalon silver-it was a CIA issued bow because it had no identifying marks on it


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

1972, Williams and Wilbur both shot Hoyt TDs - Williams went to Wing after the Games. Pretty sure Szydlowska shot a Hoyt PM, Gapchenko some sort of Russian-made knockoff of a Hoyt PM.

1976, Pace shot a TD2, Ryon shot a Wing Competition II

1980, Poikolainen shot a Yamaha YTSL II (pretty sure, not absolutely), Lossaberidze shot a Wing Competition II

Ferrari always shot Hoyts.


I'll do some more research on the oldies for the S/B positions.


----------



## Mac Pointer (Mar 30, 2005)

Gold Medals past two olympics were won by matrix(2004) and a aerotec (2000)


----------



## marzo2 (Sep 20, 2004)

Simon shot an Axis in 2000




Mac Pointer said:


> Gold Medals past two olympics were won by matrix(2004) and a aerotec (2000)


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

*oh yeah*

hey, whatever happened to the avalon? I thought it was a phenomenal riser. Sigh... why can't some people just keep their hands off a good idea and not feel like they have to change things?


----------



## Mac Pointer (Mar 30, 2005)

that's what I meant...I've got new stuff on the brain :-/


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Bows that have won Olympic medals


Tox, it's the archers that win the medals  The bows just do their job 



> Wunderle-Mathews Handle-Hoyt limbs


Jim, I should know this, but were those Hoyt limbs under that silver tape, or was he using SKY limbs back then?

John.


----------



## barico (Nov 21, 2004)

2004 - Athens, Greece

Gold (Women) (Men) 
PARK Sung Hyun(KOR) samick agulla ultra/ masters limbs
GALIAZZO Marco (ITA) hoyt matrix/ samick masters limbs

Silver 
LEE Sung Jin (KOR) samick agulla ultra
YAMAMOTO Hiroshi (JPN) yahaha

Bronze 
WILLIAMSON Alison (GBR) hoyt aerotec/ hoyt g3
CUDDIHY Tim (AUS) hoyt axis/ hoyt g3

Team 

Gold 
Kor samick agulla ultra/ agulla limbs, samick masters/ masters limbs, hoyt matrix, samick extreme limbs
Kor

Silver 
Chn samick masters riser/ extreme limbs, samick agulla ultra/ extremelimbs, 
TPE 3x hoyt matrix 3xG3

Bronze 
TPE Hout matrix/ g3, W&W exfeel/ g3
UKR hoyt avalon/ fx, hoyt avalon, hoyt matrix



2000 - Sydney, Australia 

Gold (Women) (Men) 
Mi-Jin Yun (KOR) W&W Winact/ Winact
Simon Fairweather (AUS) Hoyt Axis/ FX

Silver 
Nam-Soon Kim (KOR) Samick agulla ultra/ samick carbon limbs
Victor Wunderle (USA) Hoyt Avalon Chrome (Not matthews or sky!)

Bronze 
Soo-Nyung Kim (KOR) Samick agulla Ultra/ Samicj carbon limbs
Wieste Van Alten (NED) Hoyt Avalon/ Vector
Team 

Sorry i cant remember all but this should help. The ones i have written down are from watching the 2000 and 2004 tapes. good luck withthe rest!


----------



## Rich (Sep 9, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Tox, it's the archers that win the medals  The bows just do their job
> 
> Well said, thank you.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Rich, 

I suspect he knows this. I was just being a smartie-pants. 

In one of those moods today. It's 70 degrees and sunny, and it's been a LONG winter here!

John.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

I remember thinking, "Gee, I'm shooting the same bow that John Williams used to win the Olympics" when my Dad bought me a Hoyt TD. I've still got the bow, and I remember a photograph in Archery World with Williams holding the bow. The Presentation II looks nothing like the TD.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Stash said:


> 1972, Williams and Wilbur both shot Hoyt TDs - Williams went to Wing after the Games. Pretty sure Szydlowska shot a Hoyt PM, Gapchenko some sort of Russian-made knockoff of a Hoyt PM.
> 
> 1976, Pace shot a TD2, Ryon shot a Wing Competition II
> 
> ...


I was pretty s ure I was right on John-I remember the article in the old magazine (was it american archer or something like that-I would have been 13 at the time) about him signing with wing after he turned pro and shot the PAA.

I have a picture of TOmi at the 80 games, I will try to find the book and see the bow. I think Linda Meyers won a world title (67 perhaps) with an old black widow-the sight was on the face of the riser


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Tox, it's the archers that win the medals  The bows just do their job
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vic shot all hoyt in 00. he shot mathews/sky in 04. His bow in the 00 games was silver avalon.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Myers won in '73, in that horrible wind/rain/mud. 
Highest round score for the 1973 event (either men or women) was 1117!!! Pace's first Worlds - he scored 1000 even on the second round.

I see that pic of Myers holding the Black Widow as well, in the secong volume of the "History of FITA" books. BTW, the pic of Tomi on pg 947 shooting the EX is later than the 1980 games. And if you look closely on pg 962 you can see half my head (holding the flag).


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Stash said:


> Myers won in '73, in that horrible wind/rain/mud.
> Highest round score for the 1973 event (either men or women) was 1117!!! Pace's first Worlds - he scored 1000 even on the second round.
> 
> I see that pic of Myers holding the Black Widow as well, in the secong volume of the "History of FITA" books. BTW, the pic of Tomi on pg 947 shooting the EX is later than the 1980 games. And if you look closely on pg 962 you can see half my head (holding the flag).



I got all those books from an old gentleman who sold me his archery/sports collection-Randall Huffman (host of the 95 US field and numerous OHio fields on his soft friendly course [shot a 330 unmarked on it-my best ever].

I received the pro archery book from Arlene Rhode and don rabska sent me the last FITA book. I recall those pictures. I will see where those books are-I have too much crap in the house  -my dining room (now a den) had a nice table-piled high with bows and arrows!!


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

toxoph said:


> Thanks Jim. Williams positively won with a Wing


What I thought was a picture showing Williams shooting the Wing at Munich turned out to be a later picture, my bad



limbwalker said:


> Tox, it's the archers that win the medals  The bows just do their job
> John.


True, I knew you were picking on me :smile: We all know the bows shoot far better than we do but I figured people knew what I meant plus it was easier to say then "Bows that were being shot by an Olympic medalist". 

Never tell a car manufacturer they didnt win a race or a bow manufacturer advertising agent they didnt win a gold medal!  

I dieing to update the list with all the great input here but I still dont have the edit button available. Im logged in and it says I can edit post at the bottom. Even the post I edited earlier is no longer available. 

"If you have registered, you will be able to edit and delete your posts. Note that the administrator can disable this ability as he desires. Your ability to edit your posts may also be time-limited, depending on how the administrator has set up the forum."

Found this, guess Ill have to repost the list rather than updating the original :thumbs_do


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I was told that Williams shot the Hoyt TD-1 Sand cast riser in the Munich games.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Never tell a car manufacturer they didnt win a race or a bow manufacturer advertising agent they didnt win a gold medal!


Yea, good point! 

Just don't tell them that the same guy that won with their bow could have won with a Samick, WW, PSE, Hoyt, Spig, Mathews or even a Russian knock-off of the TD-4... ha, ha, ha.

John.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

bsu_beginner said:


> hey, whatever happened to the avalon? I thought it was a phenomenal riser. Sigh... why can't some people just keep their hands off a good idea and not feel like they have to change things?


the first avalon had problems with hairline cracking or worse due to the hard angle that was machined up near the limb pocket. Hence the Avalon Plus. Some considered bolted on limb pockets passe or a concession that the maker couldn't make a straight riser (the avalon was the follow up to the radian-due to stress relief in the aluminum block during machining, many radians were crooked and hoyt couldn't or wouldn't or didn't employ the set screw feature of the sky (which prevents the use of true ILF limb bushings)

Once things "got better"  the "need for limb pockets" apparently waned and hence the ELAN-a really nice riser (I sold mine after we opened a shop and didn't initially get hoyt). The matrix replaced both bow risers. If you note, after the radian and sky came along in the early-mid 90's almost all the recurve machined risers were bolt on limb pockets-the avalon, the Centra, Universal and Zone by PSE, the original Merlin. You don't see many any more-I think the bernardini top line bow might-that have bolt on limb pockets-none of the WW none of the Spirgarelli's, no hoyts, not the martin, not the new PSE's not the Bests.


----------



## Rich (Sep 9, 2002)

Sorry Toxoph, I knew what you meant. I guess I should use smilies.
Rich


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

toxoph said:


> Found this, guess Ill have to repost the list rather than
> updating the original :thumbs_do


I think this is fine since when click on the thread it automatically brings me to the bottom of the thread (or where ever I stopped reading)

I am enjoying though i wish I could help out more


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Added updates. Some are best guesses based on input. Thanks for the input all! Keep it going!


*2004 - Athens, Greece*

Gold (Women) (Men) 
PARK Sung Hyun(KOR) Samick Agulla
GALIAZZO Marco (ITA) Hoyt Matrix

Silver 
LEE Sung Jin (KOR) Samick Agulla Ultra
YAMAMOTO Hiroshi (JPN) Yamaha?

Bronze 
WILLIAMSON Alison (GBR) Hoyt Aerotec
CUDDIHY Tim (AUS) Hoyt Axis

Team 

Gold 
Kor Samick-Samick-Hoyt
Kor

Silver 
Chn Samick-Samick-Hoyt
TPE Hoyt-Hoyt-Hoyt

Bronze 
TPE Hoyt-W&W
UKR Hoyt-Hoyt-Hoyt



*2000 - Sydney, Australia * 

Gold (Women) (Men) 
Mi-Jin Yun (KOR) W&W Winact
Simon Fairweather (AUS) Hoyt Axis

Silver 
Nam-Soon Kim (KOR) Samick Agulla
Victor Wunderle (USA) Hoyt Avalon

Bronze 
Soo-Nyung Kim (KOR) Samick Agulla
Wieste Van Alten (NED) Hoyt Avalon
Team 

Gold 
Korea Korea 

Silver 
Ukraine Italy 

Bronze 
Germany United States 
Vic Wunderle, Butch Johnson, Hoyt Rod White) 

*1996 - Atlanta, USA * 

Gold (Women) (Men) 
Kyung-Wook Kim (KOR) 
Justin Huish (USA) Hoyt Avalon

Silver 
Ying He (CHN) Hoyt
Mangus Petersson (SWE) Browning Olympian

Bronze 
Olena Sadovnycha (UKR) 
Kyo-Moon Oh (KOR) Hoyt

Team 
Gold 
KOR Hoyt Hoyt  USA (Justin Huish, Hoyt Avalon  Butch Johnson,Hoyt Avalon  Rod White PSE Universal) 

Silver 
GER Hoyt Hoyt KOR Hoyt Hoyt Hoyt

Bronze 
POL Hoyt ITA Hoyt Hoyt

*1992 - Barcelona, Spain * 

Gold (Women) (Men) 
Youn-Jeong Cho (KOR) Yamaha Eolla
Sebastien Flute (FRA) Yamaha Eolla

Silver 
Soo-Nyung Kim (KOR) Yamaha Eolla
Jae-Hun Chung (KOR) Hoyt TD4

Bronze 
Natalia Valeeva (Eun) Yamaha Eolla
Simon Terry (GBR) 

Team 

Gold 
KOR ( ESP ) 

Silver 
CHN FIN 

Bronze 
EUN GBR 

*1988 - Seoul, South Korea * 

Gold (Women) (Men) 
Soo-Nyung Kim (KOR) Yamaha EX
Jay Barrs (USA) Hoyt GM

Silver 
Hee-Kyung Wang (KOR) 
Sung Soo-Park (KOR) 

Bronze 
Young-Sook Yun (KOR) 
Vladimir Esheev (URS) 

Team 

Gold 
KOR KOR 

Silver 
INA USA (Jay Barrs,Hoyt GM  Rick McKinney, Darrell Pace Yamaha?) 

Bronze 

USA GBR 
(Debra Ochs, Denise Parker, Melanie Skillman) 

*1984 - Los Angeles * 

Gold (Women) (Men) 
Hyang-Soon Seo (KOR) Yamaha EX
Darrell Pace (USA) Hoyt GM  

Silver 
Lingjuan Li (CHN) 
Rick McKinney (USA) 

Bronze 
Jin-Ho Kim (KOR) 
Hiroshi Yamamoto (JPN) Nishazawa 2880

*1980 - Moscow, U.S.S.R.*

Gold (Women) (Men) 
Keto Losaberidze (URS) Wing Competetition II
Tomi Poikolainen (FIN) Yamaha YTSL II?

Silver 
Natalya Butuzova (URS) 
Boris Isachenko (URS) 

Bronze 
Paivi Meriluoto (FIN) 
Giancarlo Ferrari (ITA) Hoyt

*1976 - Montreal, Canada * 

Gold (Women) (Men) 
Luann Ryon (USA) Wing Competion
Darrell Pace (USA) Hoyt TD2

Silver 
Valentina Kovpan (URS) 
Hiroshi Michinage (JPN) 

Bronze 
Zebinsio Rustamova (URS) 
Giancarlo Ferrari (ITA) 

*1972 - Munich, West Germany * 

Gold (Women) (Men) 
Doreen Wilber (USA) Hoyt
John C. Williams (USA) Hoyt

Silver 
Irena Szydlowska (POL) Hoyt
Gunnar Jervi (SWE) 

Bronze 
Emma Gapchenko (URS) 
Kyosti Laasonen (FIN)


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Denise Parker shot a gold medalist on that team. Darrell Did shoot a Yamaha in the 88 olympic games-it was the model previous to the Eolla-EX?


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

Just wondering, but...

Wouldn't the marketing agencies of each manufacturer happily relinquish information on each and every one of their bows that won an Olympic medal and who shot it?

John,
70*??? Thats not fair.  
Its still cloudy and nasty outside today.


----------



## Eolla (Jan 19, 2005)

2004 Mens Silver Hiroshi Yamamoto shot a Yamaha "Superfeel Forged 2" (SFF2) riser with Yamaha Type G limbs and Yamaha parrallel carbon stabilizers, all had been off the market for 2 years before the games, 

I would have sworn Williams in 1972 shot a Wing Competition (with 3 stabilzers out front), however the only photo I have seen (guiness book of records) is a little distant. I had a Wing John WIlliams which looked very similar. Interseting point about the Hoyt TD though I have never seen a TD1, the photo I saw of WIlliams was definately not a TD-2

I have access to a bow used in the 72 Olympics, a Hoyt 1 piece 5PM with the formica insert in the riser. It was shot by Graeme Telford from Australia and still has the bow inspection stickers on it. Not sure where he came I did hear 5th but cannot confirm it


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't think Telford finished 5th. FOr many years I believe David Anear was Australia's best finishing Olympian at 13th in Montreal. 
Jim Park should know.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Enough already with Williams and the Wing bow. He shot a Hoyt in '72 - here's a pic from a video.

And Telford was 9th at the '72 Games.


----------



## Eolla (Jan 19, 2005)

Ah well a least I got Williams stabilizer config right.... (AND theres a bow identical to Telford's on his left-wonder if its him..)


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

At the 2000 games Rod White shot the Mathews prototype.

I used to have all the pictures but cannot find them.

1992 gold team men - Spain - I believe most of the archers shot Hoyt TD-4 gold medallist - or at least one did for sure.
I also believe Simon Terry shot a Hoyt TD-4 gold medallist from what I remember from the video.


TomG


----------

